# More things we've taught our ND's...



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

So, we are continuing the education of our little goat girls. They are learning at an amazing pace :ROFL: and are very quick to want to learn new things around the ranch.

Here we see that it's best to help oversee the packing of the truck from above... much better view to correct mistakes by your people.










Here we find that many windows in the house have broken screens (thanks to a terrified of thunderstorms 85 lb. dog) and you can use this to your advantage to eat healthy, freshly grown plants.










Here is another screen destroyed by same dog that just might give you access into the house if you can get by your people.










And, finally... if you are good friends with the Rooster, maybe you can convince him NOT to wake you up at 4:00 a.m.










Hope you enjoyed see how much our girls are learning.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your cute pics ....I really enjoyed looking............nothing but cute...cute....and more...... cute


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

You have some adorable goaties!!!!  :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my gosh - those are adorable!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

That was very cute! Adorable goaties you have there, love the last pic w/ the rooster.  I love when they lay down like that, they look so relaxed and content.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Woah your goats are really cute! :drool: 

Their big ears are adorable!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Colorful little girls....very pretty and amazing how you can catch them doing those cute goaty things ...I never have my camera handy to catch those priceless goatie pics!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Yaaay, pics! In the one with the rooster, it looks like the goat in the front is very sleepy-can't resist the warm sun. In the one before, working the screen, too cute!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH Cinder, they are adorable. I have to laugh at the truck one. I finally put a sign on my gate .
"Enter at your own risk. Goats can and will jump on you vehicle and I am not going to be held responsible, if you enter, you will take the chance of that happening"

I tell you it is like they could smell a new car in that yard and would race to it to check it out.

Your goats are adorable.


----------



## dastardlydeed (Oct 2, 2008)

fantastic photos. i love 'em

id love to see more pics of goats doing naughty things!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

their eyes are gorgeous!!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Your goaties are SO well trained 

I only have to check the roof of my car for coffee cups. LOL

After all the rest of the pic I think the last one should be titled. . . After a Day of Mischief -We Nap.


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Very Cute !! :thumb:


----------

